# A confessional thread now- what un-natural, non eco things you do?



## henny

I love my tumble dryer :) I don't put things in wet in there but if clothes are damp by the morning having been on the airers all night, they get put into the dryer.

I love my baths and have one every night as I hate our crappy shower hose. Once we get our bathroom done, hopefully I will like showers.

Your turn now! :haha:


----------



## Janidog

I use an awful lot of organic food pots for lo

My tumble dryer is currently drying my bed sheets

I have just spent £510 on a new phone rather then spending it on more cloths (i do have enough though)

I had used a Baby bjorn

I FF


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

I've totally stopped using the food recycling bins since pregnant. I can't cope with the smell-it makes me vomit. I love my baths too-and I'm jealous of anyone who has a dryer-I miss my old one.


----------



## lozzy21

I ff but not by choice :( 
I eat crap food lol
I try to recycle but im crap at remembering.


----------



## sausages

Um... I use sposies on a night until my current lot run out, i think dummies are magical, i can't be arsed to pump so DS gets a bottle of formula if i'm not there, i don't co-sleep except when he wakes up at 5am and it's just easier to put him in with us, i have a connecta but like my double pram too, he gets a jar of food when we are out sometimes and i know we won't be near anywhere to defrost and heat my frozen mush... I think that's it... :lol:


----------



## punk_pig

I drive the long way round to try to get LO to nap!


----------



## Cloberella

My OH and I both love baths
We don't eat organic food because we can't afford it
I do love my pram, but tend to only use it now if I have shopping


----------



## flubdub

I love driving, so quite often get in the car and go for a ride in the hills, just for something I do. 
I am crap at recycling. The main things get done like jars, papaer and plastic bottles, but not much else. 
If I'm cold, I put he grainy on, not a jumper. It is on it's fourth "1 hour boost" today.


----------



## henny

Thanks for the replies :)

We have the heating on at the mo :) I also drive around to help lo nap.
Dummies are fab- i'm afraid :lol:
We use a pushchair and reins sometimes if lo doesn't want to use the ergo.


----------



## Sam292

I am a tumble dryer addict and do far more washing than I should as I cant be bothered to hang clothes back up so I wash them even when they dont really need it. The machine is going night and day in our house, so not eco friendly...

The worst bit is that I sometimes wait for a rainy day to do loads of washing so I have an excuse for not using the line!


----------



## hot tea

I am terrible with using paper coffee cups... I just love how they feel in my hands!
I like to dye my hair a lot.


----------



## SBB

Our recycling is brilliant, just chuck it all in, except glass - so when I get something glass, if it's dirty (like a peanut butter jar) I just throw it in the bin! The rest we pile up in the garden and take once a year (ok, maybe more than that, but not often!) 

I use LOADS of loo roll when I go for a wee :blush: 

I have a bath every night (with LO) 

We dont usually eat organic, although have just ordered our first veg box from able and cole :happydance: and we are growing our own too.... 

I use sposie baby wipes to take my makeup off. 

We used to be religious about switching everything off at the plug at night, but since we moved our tv sockets etc are in a cupboard and its too much effort :blush: and I always just sleep my computer instead of turning it off. I feel really bad about that now so going to make the effort from now on! 

I will order eBay cheapies from china rather than the UK to get them cheaper, and not think too much about the air miles. 

Is that enough? :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

I waste far to much food just by not getting around to eating it before it goes off! I use my car more than I should, but mainly due to SPD so will stop once its gone!


----------



## henny

All the confessions are fab :haha: I suddenly don't feels so guilty :haha:


----------



## Elphaba

Oh god, loads of stuff!!

Love my baths and long, hot showers.
Still uses sposies on LO at night time and sometimes when out and about.
Formula feed.
Rubbish at eating up fresh food in the fridge and letting it go to waste.
Eat a lot of junk food.
Use far too many disposable baby wipes for various things (use reusable ones too)


----------



## discoclare

I use dummies (try to do it sparingly, but still do it!)

We don't have a shower so we only have baths (but we share the water!)

We like to take foreign holidays burning lots of aviation fuel (well we haven't been away since A was born, but she has a passport and we will hopefully take her places).

We eat meat.

The worse thing of all though is our electricity usage. OH works from home from 7am - 9pm and for his work he has his TV on, two computers, three PC monitors and the squawk box thing shouting all at once. If you've seen Wall Street 2, it's the same as Michael Douglas' work station in his flat. It's terrible really. But when he worked in an office he had the TV plus six monitors! So at least it's a bit scaled down at home.


----------



## c.m.c

ha ha is this 'un natural parenting support thread'

i LOVE LOVE LOVE my bath and when we decorated our little 100year old cottage i wouldnt let DH put a shower in- because this would mean the tiny bathroom would have to have a shower over bath type set up- and i wanted a free standing really old style look- so we both bath every single day- mad me!!!!

i will light my fire and have the oil heating on at the same time- even though my open fire heats my water and radiators!!!

i have the tv on as backrounf noise sometimes- so im not sooo alone when i am in alone!!!!

i dont use the tumble dryer that much to be honest- i have a 20ftx10ft shed where my laundry is done and i just use a clothes horse up there as theres a big radiator in this shed---

sometimes if its raining i just shove recyling stuff into the bin- esp food as i cant be bothered to walk out in the rain

without a dunmmy i would crack up- no joke!!!

when im at work i would rather drive to work on my own than car share- as the other girls who live near me finish work at 5.30pm and i finish at 5.00pm- i have a 'have to get home asap head on me at 5.00pm!!!' so i drive about 400miles a week- alone!!!

i have loads more but prob should stop at this ha ha!!!

on a positive note- i really really hate people who litter!!!! im a good non 'litterer'- thats not even a word


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I'm also an excellent non litterer! 

X x x


----------



## sausages

Oh no, i never litter! It annoys me to see it all over.


----------



## Jetters

FF is not a un-natural parenting thing to do. It's an active choice and not like we're giving the babies coke. Sorry to be a misery but that really fricking irritates me.




Aaaaaaaaaaaanyway. My confessions...

-I use way more Plum/Ella's Kitchens than i'd like to admit!
-When we switched to formule, for 3 months we used the aptamil ready made cartons :blush:
-I often buy normal chicken cos I can't afford the organic free range
-We use sposie wipes to clean up poo
-My boy is addicted to a dummy


----------



## Eala

Jetters said:


> FF is not a un-natural parenting thing to do. It's an active choice and not like we're giving the babies coke. Sorry to be a misery but that really fricking irritates me.

:thumbup:

I don't consider myself to be "unnatural" because I chose to feed my child in the best way for myself and her. 

Back on topic...

I use sposies at night, because it's the only way we can use cloth during the days without horrendous nappy rash.

I use a tumble dryer if I have to, though with the gorgeous weather in April, I did manage to get washing out lots :) I have a Lakeland heated airer which is much cheaper to run, but I sometimes just can't be bothered with layering all the clothes on it (especially baby clothes), so the dryer goes on :blush:

I drive everywhere :rofl: I'm terrible for just taking the car places :blush: With the parking deal I can get as a student, it's cheaper for me to park than to take the train or bus in to Uni (not including cost of diesel though :blush:)

I buy organic fruit and veg where I can, but that's about it.


----------



## NuKe

another tumbler addict here! i dont use the dishwasher tho, do it all by hand! ...well, the oh does :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

I use the tumble dryer for 40 mins on nappies to start them off drying and soften them. I do the same with towels and sometimes dry my clothes completely in there if I'm in a rush/being lazy. 

I FF (and I do consider that un-natural cos I can't quite manage to squeeze a bottle of Aptamil out of my boob - it's a lot worse for the environment than BF too). Also, I use the big ready made bottles of it rather than powder, and the small bottles when we go out - v. bad! Even worse, LO doesn't actually need it any more but she likes it and I don't want to deny her milk as she would have been allowed to self-wean if BF. 

I wash up by hand. I think I've seen that it's worse for the environment than a good eco-friendly dishwasher? But that's not a choice!

I use the car for short journeys if there is free/easy parking. I didn't always; when LO wasn't walking it was easier to take the bus, but now I'm too lazy. 

I use the oven for single things.


----------



## Aunty E

I love my tumble dryer with a passion. I hate recycling and sneak stuff into the bins when OH isn't looking. I use loads of disposable wipes. I drive all the time.


----------



## Blob

Ok big one.....

My OH works in oil :rofl: oh dear huge fail for me.

Uhm we don't recycle as we would have to drive like 10miles to recycle anything :dohh: oh and I use dummies not sure on anything else :dohh:


----------



## pinkie77

I love my tumble dryer too, couldn't cope without it!!

I only buy organic/free range meat when it's on the oops shelf cos otherwise it's too dear 

Erm, only other thing I can think of is that we have far too many gadgets/consoles/plastic toys (but mostly bought 2nd hand and all consoles are in family areas. My son considers himself hard done by cos he's not allowed the Xbox in his room :rofl:)

Oh and I have a huge garden but no compost heap - an unforgivable sin according to my fil lol


----------



## Mrs Muffin

We often use sposies at night because he stinks so bad in our bed otherwise.
I love baths.
We can't compost in this house (but recycle everything else phew)


----------



## fluffpuffin

-we use disposable wipes
-we still use the occasional sposie, some mornings when I'm just too tired and Isla wriggles around too much I give in, also if we're out for hours - I once had a bad leaky nappy out and about and no change of clothes - nightmare :dohh:
-I leave the pc on pretty much all day - wastes energy, but I'm a bit too lazy to turn it on and off throughout the day.
-I indulge in daily 20min - 30 min hot showers


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welll living at my mam's there's not much chance of being 'eco-friendly'! Four tellies, games consoles, a PC, two laptops, dryer, microwave, and six people - sometimes seven - working different shifts, all under the one roof means a lot of electricity is guzzled.

I'm bad for it because I'll sit up on my laptop all night running it off the mains.
I'll take the stroller out and let my mum push if I have period pains :blush:
I buy lots of healthy food and let it all sit in the fridge collecting mould while I reach for the takeaway leaflets! (Oh dear..)
I formula fed Lucas and he always sleeps with a dummy.
We don't have a car, but when Lucas goes to his Dads' he's always forward-facing in his car. Neither of us can afford the mental prices of ERF seats!
The amount of bright flashy plastic toys in this house is unreal :dohh:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Kate&Lucas said:


> Welll living at my mam's there's not much chance of being 'eco-friendly'! Four tellies, games consoles, a PC, two laptops, dryer, microwave, and six people - sometimes seven - working different shifts, all under the one roof means a lot of electricity is guzzled.
> 
> I'm bad for it because I'll sit up on my laptop all night running it off the mains.
> I'll take the stroller out and let my mum push if I have period pains :blush:
> *I buy lots of healthy food and let it all sit in the fridge collecting mould while I reach for the takeaway leaflets! (Oh dear..)*
> I formula fed Lucas and he always sleeps with a dummy.
> We don't have a car, but when Lucas goes to his Dads' he's always forward-facing in his car. Neither of us can afford the mental prices of ERF seats!
> The amount of bright flashy plastic toys in this house is unreal :dohh:

^^another one doing he same here :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

I'm so jealous of all the tumble dryers. If I had one I'd be using it. We often have 3 airers set up in our kitchen drying everything. Thankfully the kitchen is relatively large. 

We waste a lot of food. :(

DH leaves all his stereo equipment on standby 24-7 as apparently it 'wreaks them to turn it off'. 

My family live overseas so we fly across the Atlantic at least once a year, sometimes twice. 

M has way more clothes & stuff than she needs. DH has about 20 bazillion black t shirts cause they're just not right. I have a lot of clothes/handbags, etc as well and a hall closet crammed full of stuff I need to ebay. 

On other big stuff we're quite good as we live in Zone 2 London. We barely use the car for instance.


----------



## mummyclo

I use a pushchair most of the time.
Use a dummy.
OH has a car.
I do put F in his bouncer so i can get things done sometimes :(
So lots of things actually......


----------



## gills8752

I have 4 cars....:blush:

Use my tumber dryer for almost everything! I have no space to dry things in the flat and no washing line. :blush:


----------



## henny

4 cars! :headspin: :haha:


----------



## pinkie77

I have a (almost) 10 year old boy for hire for those that waste food - he's the main reason we don't waste any :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Rachel_C said:


> I FF (and I do consider that un-natural cos I can't quite manage to squeeze a bottle of Aptamil out of my boob - it's a lot worse for the environment than BF too).

To clarify: Formula is not a natural resource. It's synthetic, not made from a human breast. That is indisputable, no problems there.

Formula FEEDING is not unnatural. The most natural thing for any parent to do is to feed their child. That could be by breast, bottle, combination of both, NG tube, PEG tube, syringe... There is no way I would turn around to my friend and tell her that she can't consider herself a "natural" parent because her child is fed through an NG tube. 

What would be unnatural would be to not feed your child at all (as well as it being downright wrong.)

I suppose it depends on what you are taking from the word "natural", but that's where I'm coming from.


----------



## rainyday

Haha! Ok my turn now that I've had a giggle!!

I love my dryer, we live in dampest north Wales, so dryer is essential or I can't keep up with the washing! 
We've taken to sposies at night, because we ran out of night options, little one was peeing through everything including motherease bamboo. I now plan to get some tots bots bamboozles to try, (anyone want to sell me any?)
I have horrendous all day morning sickness, so am about to go for a bath... A nice deep warm one and I'll probably put the heating on too...
Little one has mainly jars and tins two days a week for childminder, as it's easier.
Erm... Think that's enough?!!
Xxx


----------



## SBB

rainyday said:


> We've taken to sposies at night, because we ran out of night options, little one was peeing through everything including motherease bamboo. I now plan to get some tots bots bamboozles to try, (anyone want to sell me any?)

Off topic... but if your LO was out peeing most things, a bamboozle will never work over night! It's a day nappy so don't think it will be absorbent enough, it certainly wasn't for us! I'd use a proper night nappy with a fleece soaker or a wrap over. I have tried a few lately PM me if you want me to go through them for you! 

x x x


----------



## bky

Not saying what I do at work as while it's really for the betterment of the environment many people consider it quite unnatural and can get very pissy. 
Things I consider a bit eco-naughty: I use the tumble dryer, I eat imported fruit, drive to work (used to take the bus but driving is actually cheaper and it knocks up to 2 hours of travel off my day), lots of computers at home as well.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I have a looooong list of unnatural things I do, so I'll list the natural things I actually DO to make myself feel better:

We eat organic, I recycle, I babywear at times, I don't use dummies (my daughter never liked them and my son stopped taking one a months ago. YAY!) and I don't use a washing machine or tumble dryer.

The rest is unnatural.... I fly around the country and world waaay too much, we have two cars, the twins play with all kinds of toys, not just the wooden ones, we have a twin buggy, I don't BF anymore, I use disposable nappies, we don't switch plugs off at night (OH says it'll ruin is hightech devices), and sadly, I don't co-sleep anymore unless one of the babies is restless and when going out, the babies eat from the jar :blush:


----------



## Farie

I FF as LO needs hypo formula
Love my buggy a lot of the time
Love baths
Like a nice warm house
Like clothes well washed, everything thats worn gets washed - and will be so so happy once we have a drier!
Use s'posies at night and other times (like now while we are living in a motel and have almost no washing facilities)


----------



## Pikkle

Trying hard to become more eco, but some things just aint happenin'

What gets worn gets washed, in nice smelling washing powder and fabric conditioner (but its fairy non bio, and comfort pure ... so I hope thats a bit better!) Don't have a tumble dryer, but if I did I'd use it!

We run 2 cars, and I drive about 60 miles a day. Which drives me bonkers!

I am temporarily living with my parents whilst waiting for a new house ... so using sposies

I eat chocolate, cake, and drink coffee like its going out of fashion!

I wear make up and perfume

When the heatings needed, the heating goes on!

I don't always buy organic etc because I can't afford it, but otherwise I think I would ... The one thing I never buy though is nestle!

So pretty much just 'natural' for the kids lol! But can be quite hardcore natural when it comes to them!


----------



## veganmum2be

i abuse my tumble dryer too...i was really good in winter when he was newborn didn't use it once but now its too warm for heating they just take forever and most of the time i cba with line drying or i wash at night so cant line dry. it takes days on the airer so i wack it staight in the tumble dryer and just throw the pul nappies on the airer.

laptop is on from when i get up to when i go to bed if i am home evem when i am not using it. 

i love plastic! 90% of franks toys are plastic and i dont worry about it.

i use a buggy when i have lots to carry, but thats not unnatural i dont think really :wacko: 

i overbuy food and am not careful with the air miles etc. i dont always buy organic because of the price.

i use sposie wipes on my face and i use millions of ear buds...i dont have dirty ears i just seem to have an ocd with ear cleaning. :lol:

i take a reusable shopping bag shopping and end up getting everyting in carrier bags and then putting all the bags inside the bag. :dohh: i always forget to say 'i dont need a bag thanks' :lol: but i recycle _most_ of them.

i use lots of running water to wash the pots.

i only shower but i use the shower to fill up franks bath cos i always forget to switch the hot water on so only ever have enough to wash up once a day so it uses loads of leccy!


----------



## kawaiigirl

This is a fun thread...

I use disposable wipes
I use the tumble dryer, but only if I can't hang out for some reason
We also waste too much food
I dont recycle enough
I go to Las Vegas too much creating lots of air miles and I suppose you could say Las Vegas uses enough electricity to power the world! And they don't turn their lights off at night! Lol 
Our TV is on 24/7!


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Ooooh I forgot our digital obsession. We have two TVs in the living room-one for watching, one for the Kinect as it needs the length of our room-it's too skinny to use the main TV. We rarely use either, so there they sit on standby so that we don't lose the settings every day. 

My laptop at most sleeps-it's always on. OH's computer is too as it serves as the media server for the other computers-we have one each, so three in the house. Then there's the iPods, the games systems that are on standby even though they are used maybe once a month. 

Still, we have a real time power meter and with lights off and the computers off, we use 2p an hour. I've got it down from 6p when we moved in, so I'm ok with that.


----------



## lynnikins

SBB said:


> Our recycling is brilliant, just chuck it all in, except glass - so when I get something glass, if it's dirty (like a peanut butter jar) I just throw it in the bin! The rest we pile up in the garden and take once a year (ok, maybe more than that, but not often!)
> 
> I use LOADS of loo roll when I go for a wee :blush:
> 
> I have a bath every night (with LO)
> 
> We dont usually eat organic, although have just ordered our first veg box from able and cole :happydance: and we are growing our own too....
> 
> I use sposie baby wipes to take my makeup off.
> 
> We used to be religious about switching everything off at the plug at night, but since we moved our tv sockets etc are in a cupboard and its too much effort :blush: and I always just sleep my computer instead of turning it off. I feel really bad about that now so going to make the effort from now on!
> 
> I will order eBay cheapies from china rather than the UK to get them cheaper, and not think too much about the air miles.
> 
> Is that enough? :haha:

Hun my husband works for Abel and Cole if you need anything or have questions feel free to ask lol


----------



## lynnikins

i eat too much junk food
dont recycle enough
use too many sposies if i cant be arsed doing the nappy wash
dont cook enough from scratch
use sposie wipes ( not just for bums but for everything lol )
dye my hair ( well bleach it )
have too much junk that serves no purpose cluttering up my house
dont turn things off at the switch hardly ever ( cept phone charger ) our laptop is always on lol


----------



## SBB

Ah thanks linnikins! I'm v excited to get I friday! We eat loads and loads of veg but always the same things, so I'm hoping to be forced to make different things since we won't choose whats in it... 

X x x


----------



## lovealittle1

I always thought that a bath takes less water than a shower :shrug:

Why is a dummy unnatural? I don't use one but seen a lot of mummies put it in their list??

My worst is driving around and sitting in a running car to get LO to nap. I hate that I do it and am embarrassed but it seems to be the only way.

I drive everywhere but I live in the suburbs so there is no shops within walking distance.

I use sposie wipes.


----------



## henny

We too buy too much fruit and veg only then to waste it! I would buy organic if I could afford it and buy local but it's not possible.


----------



## Rose_bud

I LOVE my pram. I do baby wear sometimes but couldn't survive without my pram!
Both of my kids had dummies.
I always have the TV and the heating on.
I have been known to make OH drive 30 mins out of the way to get me a pie!


----------



## Rebaby

I love this idea! :D

Ok, well...


Toby wears disposables for 2 days a week at nursery

We don't recycle much (we have a food waste bin but otherwise i throw everything in the main general waste bin, which is terrible i know :blush: )

I love babywearing but definitely couldn't have managed without a pram (especially now i'm pregnant again)

Our house is FULL TO BURSTING with plastic toys in every colour of the rainbow :lol:

And i daydream about having a tumble dryer...seriously, i want one soooooo badly! I think we'll end up getting one in time for the new baby's arrival as i don't see how i'll manage otherwise :wacko:

I think (i hope) that's it?!


----------



## henny

We're having our kitchen re done and a friend of ours said get rid off the dish washer and save space! I said I don't think so! :lol: MIL thought the tumble dryer should go instead! My kitchen will be designed around my many white goods, that make my life easier! :haha:


----------



## surprisemummy

^^ id do anything for a dishwasher and a tumble dryer. cant moan though as my oh does the washing up  x


----------



## discoclare

Rose_bud said:


> I LOVE my pram. I do baby wear sometimes but couldn't survive without my pram!
> Both of my kids had dummies.
> I always have the TV and the heating on.
> *I have been known to make OH drive 30 mins out of the way to get me a pie*!

30 mins! Where on earth do you live? Or is it a special pie? If I need a pie I walk to the end of my street! (When I was preggers I did make OH get the bus to Macdonalds to get me a banana milkshake at 11pm though one night). I shouldn't feel bad as he got himself one too (and a BigMac).


----------



## Rose_bud

It's a special pie from a farm shop and I was pregnant! I suppose it's Eco friendly that I buy stuff from a local farm, yes I think that's how I'll justify that to myself!


----------



## discoclare

Rose_bud said:


> It's a special pie from a farm shop and I was pregnant! I suppose it's Eco friendly that I buy stuff from a local farm, yes I think that's how I'll justify that to myself!

Must'a been special! mmm pie.


----------



## Blob

Mmmmm pie I couldnt even get my DH to drive 5mins to get me something :sulk:


----------



## Rose_bud

I told him if he didn't get me pie I would bite him. Plus that shop sells his favourite beer so I think that helped!


----------



## Surreal

Blob said:


> Mmmmm pie I couldnt even get my DH to drive 5mins to get me something :sulk:


I didn't even have a DH to do it, when I was pregnant! ... So I called my dad up, instead! :haha:

Let's see, to the list:
Have a washer and dryer I use.
Have a computer, bunch of consoles and a 32" TV.
I eat my meals as TV dinners WAY too often(Surprisingly, some are vegetarian organic!).
I don't recycle, as it costs to have a recycling can, here. :dohh:
I can't afford to buy organic that often, though LO gets organic...
... That organic puree is in jars!
I like ordering things online, and that leaves a carbon footprint...

I do a lot of natural things, too, promise! ;)


----------



## strawberry19

:lol: i love this thread how funny!! not so eco mummys now are we!!

im also guilty for sending OH out on car trips to get me treats..... last night i sent him to the 24 hour asda to get me apple juice and doughnuts!! .... yum!!!.... i will also get him to drive 25 minutes away to the indian in the next town..... because even though we have 3 here this one is just sooo much nicer!! :lol: 

we are guilty of leaving stuff on all the time i have an obsession with ironing il do the whole basket hanf it up in wardrobe but even then examine clothes to see if they need ironing again before being worn... lol!! the tv is on all day at the minute because im on maternity leave... and the laptop never goes off!!

were using cloth when bub is here but not until he fits into the ones we have brought... mainly because i cant be arsed to buy a whole load of newborn nappies :blush: 

i wash clothes way too often... i am guilty of washing 2 tops in the washer if i really want to wear them... oops.... i dont use the dryer on my combi washer... but only because it takes too long makes the house too warm and never smells so niceas line dried clothes....... 


oh im guilty of taking 2 maybe 3 showers a day at the minute.... not because i stink... just well because really :/ 

we dotn eat organic food and if we cant be arsed to cook we will ring up the chinese even though its literally 2 doors up :/ 

dammit


----------



## Kota

Love this!

Our house is FULL of bright, flashing, noise making, coloured plastic toys. I do try to be good and often get 2nd hand stuff from the local recycled toy shop, but b'days and Christmas he gets new. and he gets lots. 

I've currently got the dishwasher, dryer, AND washing machine going. and use all 3 without a second thought. 
We have the TV on from 7.30am to about 11pm every day. except meal times. 
2 laptops that are on almost constantly. 
My OH orders DVD's from the UK as its cheaper then buying the same thing here in Aust. 
I buy bottled water almost daily. (but I do recycle the empty bottles. ;) )


----------



## LittlePants

I'm forever using the microwave to defrost stuff, as I forget to get it out in time. Must try harder!


----------



## pinkie77

I've thought of something else - I use ridiculous amounts of kitchen towel every week, don't think that's very green!


----------



## strawberry19

pinkie77 said:


> I've thought of something else - I use ridiculous amounts of kitchen towel every week, don't think that's very green!

ooooh same its great for everything!!! i buy recycled kitchen roll though so i console myself with that :lol:


----------



## Hayley90

reading this, im quite proud of myself :lol: 

I formula feed, which is unnatural i guess. I use a washing machine instead of a bath and wrangle ;) Err... I go through a ream of brand new shiny white paper every day at work, and none is recycled? ... 

:shrug: no idea! Kiddo is spoilt so probably loads more hahah :haha:


----------



## T-Bex

I use half and half disposable wipes/cloth wipes
My weakness is pizza and coke - I hate that when I have a bad day, all I want is rubbish from companies I hate!
When I'm having ^the bad day^, I get Bethan an organic microwave meal, and feel really bad.
The odd rusk sneaks into her diet, too.
We don't use enough natural cleaning products.
I have too much dairy.

I feel guilt pretty often!


----------



## Ouverture

Apparently we all need one of these pies! :)

We've got a tumble dryer. . .AND a dishwasher. . .and I do flip on the A/C once in a while if it gets hot. On the other hand, our house is so lit by sun during the day that we rarely use the electric lights.

I loooove long hot showers. . .not going to lie. 

I don't always buy organic produce. . .it's either expensive and/or looks like mush. If it's reasonably priced and looks healthy (not mealy or too old to eat) then I'll buy it.


----------



## flubdub

Ouverture said:


> Apparently we all need one of these pies!


:rofl:


----------



## T-Bex

Oh, I have another one;

I would die without my air conditioner...


----------



## Kota

I'd rather put the heater on then a jumper. :blush:


----------



## jessabella

ahahha me too..but then again Ive always got a water bottle too..hahah


----------



## Rose_bud

I like to have a jumper on and the heating, I really feel the cold it drives DH nuts! 
Wish I could send you all a pie so you know what you're missing!


----------



## CupboardLove

I eat meat - I started when I was pregnant and I think OH would hurt me if I suggested going back to being veggie - he cooks all the food!

We buy all our shopping from the supermarket and big multinationals - no local shops :(

lo has only plastic flashy toys - 99% are handmedowns (except i did buy her a jumperoo - they look SO much fun though!)

We sometimes buy coca-cola products when we're having a bad day.:blush: But never nestle :)


----------



## T-Bex

CupboardLove said:


> We sometimes buy coca-cola products when we're having a bad day.:blush: But never nestle :)

Same here! Coca Cola are a _really_ bad company, but sometimes I just cave! But I've never given into the KitKat craving... No matter how tempting!


----------

